# Puppy with epilepsy?



## Shane Gokey (Jan 13, 2011)

*Just a little topic that I wanted to throw out; My 6 month old Shepherd who I planned on training for the Police has been having fits of seizures. The first one he had was almost 2 months ago and he had 2 within 15 minutes of each-other. From then up until today he has been fine, he was outside in his run and I noticed that he was seizing again. I was just curious from others experience, is treating it with strong narcotics at such a young age has any Ill effects on the social development of a puppy? I would appreciate any feedback. He is no longer going to be trained for Police K9 and is going to make someone an awesome house pet... *


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Six months is a little young to develop epilepsy. The average age for epilepsy to rear it's ugly head is around 18 months old. I would be concerned that this may be something infections (distemper, protozoan, bacterial) or else developmental (hydrocephalus, liver shunt). I would recommend that you consider getting a neurology appointment for further evaluation. Even if this is epilepsy, I am concerned that this will be a more severe variant due to the fact he is already being affected at this young age. These guys also tend to be more difficult to control on meds, however this does not mean that he would not make a reaonable pet. Best of luck.


----------

